# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Help me out plz

## spec

I recently was goofing off and came across what i can only describe as a jay leno frog. What kind of frog is this because i've not been able to find more info on this frog. I'd like for it to be the next pet i own...

----------


## Terry

Darryn ("Buck Rogers") is from South Africa. He would be able to positively identify it. I think it is _Breviceps fuscus_ (Plain Rain Frog).

----------


## Jace

*I think Terry is right...I just saw one of these frogs on a documentary on the discovery channel on African animals.  They are rather neat frogs as they tend to walk on those short little legs and can't go very fast....*

----------


## spec

If there is a way I can get one, for a reasonable price, I'll have one soon. That is one of the coolest looking things i've ever seen. I can't pass up on a frog that looks like jay leno anyways lol. The *Breviceps fuscus*  i searched for seem to have their head on the lower part of their body. Doesn't really look like it to me.

----------


## Jace

*I know when they are threatened, they puff themselves out, hoping to be-or appear to be-too big to swallow.  Unfortunately, I can't 100% say what exactly this frog is, but I completely agree with you: it has Jay Leno down pat!! *

----------


## Terry

I have seen Breviceps occasionally sold at frog dealers and they are quite reasonably priced.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> I have seen Breviceps occasionally sold at frog dealers and they are quite reasonably priced.


They are also wild caught and imported from africa.  I cannot imagine they do well.

----------


## Tony

> They are also wild caught and imported from africa.  I cannot imagine they do well.


How do you propose that we establish new species in captivity if imports are to be avoided?

----------


## SethD

> They are also wild caught and imported from africa.  I cannot imagine they do well.


I tried to work with some imported tanzanian Breviceps a couple years ago and they did indeed not do well. Beside spending most of their time buried(as expected) they all died off over about a six month time frame in spite of eating ok. Only had four though as that was all the dealer had and such a small sample size doesn't prove anything one way or another. I don't see them available in the trade often anyway, only once in a while.

----------


## KennyDB

This is a holy cross toad (Notaden bennetti). Native to Australia so you wont have a chance to get them as a pet I think  :Wink:

----------


## SethD

> This is a holy cross toad (Notaden bennetti). Native to Australia so you wont have a chance to get them as a pet I think



Your right, good call, they do resemble the Breviceps group though and those are at least occasionally available. The frog in the pic appears to be calling too so no doubt that contributes to the "jay leno" appearance.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> This is a holy cross toad (Notaden bennetti). Native to Australia so you wont have a chance to get them as a pet I think



Unless you have found an enterprising german to smuggle it out  :Wink:  




> How do you propose that we establish new species in captivity if imports are to be avoided?


For a lot of them, it is just not really possible for hobbyists unless those hobbyists have access to environment chambers.  Some like dart frogs are really easy.  You put them in a well lit and planted tank with high humidity and the right photoperiod... oh look, they are in amplexus.

Others need to be cooled for a certain amount of time, rained on, burried, need specific diets to induce ovulation etc.

----------


## Tony

> Others need to be cooled for a certain amount of time, rained on, burried, need specific diets to induce ovulation etc.


And why exactly are those reasons to not work with any particular species? It is not difficult to replicate such conditions and hobbyists have been successful with many different species. You would eliminate hobby staples like White's and red eyed tree frogs, pacman frogs, and plenty of others just because they require a seasonal cycle to breed? Give me a break.

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

> And why exactly are those reasons to not work with any particular species? It is not difficult to replicate such conditions and hobbyists have been successful with many different species. You would eliminate hobby staples like White's and red eyed tree frogs, pacman frogs, and plenty of others just because they require a seasonal cycle to breed? Give me a break.


No.  For some it is just not possible.  I am not talking about ones that require a seasonal cycle.  I am referring to the ones that require conditions that would be difficult or impossible for hobbyists to replicate.  It is not a matter of Should Not be Allowed To.  It is a matter of Cannot Actually Do.  Not unless you have environment chambers, but at that point you are not a hobbyist.  

Take Rhyacotriton... any of them.  They need temperatures below 60 degrees, and shallow, rocky, fast flowing stream environment.  Good luck replicating that--even if they were not protected.  There are a lot of salamanders and really specialized frogs that are pains in the rear unless you have the right equipment.  A professional breeder may be able to manage it, but they are not hobbyists.

----------


## Kurt

> This is a holy cross toad (_Notaden bennetti_). Native to Australia so you wont have a chance to get them as a pet I think


You are correct. I was thinking I was going to have to set you guys all straight with the correct ID, but Kenny beat me to it.

----------

